# Ask Dro!



## Dromond (Apr 26, 2014)

A fun little idea (I hope) where you ask me questions. About anything from serious to silly. I answer as best I can, without the crutch of Internet search engines. No Google, Bing, Yahoo, MSN, or the like. Just mah brainz.

No question is off limits, unless it violates the rules of the site. So don't do that. It's not nice.

Test my knowledge, test my patience, test my willingness to answer personal questions. Whatever floats your boat. Ask Dro today!

Copyleft 2014, Ask Dro Publications, LLC. All wrongs reserved. Void where prohibited by mods.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey Dro,

Do any of the conspiracy theories floating around hold any validity at all?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 26, 2014)

Do conspiracies exist? Sure they do. But vast far reaching conspiracies that span generations or attempt to fool the entire world are bunkum. If you've heard of it, it's probably not real. Conspiracies don't survive when they become public.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 26, 2014)

How many square feet of pizza are eaten in the U.S. each year?







If you were a duck and a prostitute, would you be open to only ducks or other birds too?

If you were going to be eaten alive by an animal, which animal would you like it to be? 

You can only have one dessert for the rest of your life, what is it?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 26, 2014)

Dro, why am I so drunk?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 26, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> How many square feet of pizza are eaten in the U.S. each year?
> 
> If you were a duck and a prostitute, would you be open to only ducks or other birds too?
> 
> ...



A: All of it.

B: I would take all comers. Go where the money is.

C: Panda. He might get around to it someday, or maybe not. They're pretty lazy.

D: Hot fudge sundae!


----------



## Dromond (Apr 26, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Dro, why am I so drunk?



Because of all the booze you drank.


----------



## kilo riley (Apr 26, 2014)

Dro,

Whatever happened to chicken legs?


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 27, 2014)

Is Micara really as kick ass in person as she seems on the interwebs?


----------



## MrSensible (Apr 27, 2014)

What's the leaning of mife?

*hic!*


----------



## Dromond (Apr 27, 2014)

kilo riley said:


> Dro,
> 
> Whatever happened to chicken legs?



Assuming you mean the Dimmer and not the food, I have no idea.



dharmabean said:


> Is Micara really as kick ass in person as she seems on the interwebs?



Nope. She's even more kick ass in person.



MrSensible said:


> What's the leaning of mife?
> 
> *hic!*



About 20 degrees to port.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 27, 2014)

Or can we hope for even better answers the more a single topic has a chance to ferment?


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2014)

Should I go with a herbal remedy, I have always seen um as hocus pocus.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 27, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Nope. She's even more kick ass in person.




* SIGH * I'm just going to have to move to the East Coast then. That's it. You, Micara, Lainey.... so worth it. 



What is the color of the song, "Highway to Hell"?


----------



## Micara (Apr 27, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> * SIGH * I'm just going to have to move to the East Coast then. That's it. You, Micara, Lainey.... so worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the color of the song, "Highway to Hell"?



The house across the street from me is for sale!

Or better yet, we can forcibly remove my trashy neighbors, tear down their rat infested trailer, and build ya a house next door! LOL


----------



## Dromond (Apr 27, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> Or can we hope for even better answers the more a single topic has a chance to ferment?



This is as good as it gets.



biglynch said:


> Should I go with a herbal remedy, I have always seen um as hocus pocus.



Herbal remedies are not necessarily hocus pocus. It depends on what herbs you are talking about and what you're wanting to treat. The huge caveat to herbal remedies is that they can be as risky as prescription meds, re: side effects. Some are downright dangerous. I prefer to stick with Western medicine.



dharmabean said:


> * SIGH * I'm just going to have to move to the East Coast then. That's it. You, Micara, Lainey.... so worth it.



Sadly, Lainey lives almost a thousand miles east of Micara and I...



dharmabean said:


> What is the color of the song, "Highway to Hell"?



Fuchsia.



Micara said:


> The house across the street from me is for sale!
> 
> Or better yet, we can forcibly remove my trashy neighbors, tear down their rat infested trailer, and build ya a house next door! LOL



Purify it with fire!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 27, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Purify it with fire!



I'm sorry, I couldn't refrain:

Fire!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 27, 2014)

Would you?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 27, 2014)

lovelylady78 said:


> Would you?



I probably would. Unless I wouldn't.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 28, 2014)

How much does it cost to do so?


----------



## Esther (Apr 28, 2014)

Dro,

denim, plaid or leather?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 28, 2014)

Why does chocolate taste so good if it makes me ill?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 28, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> How much does it cost to do so?



The cost varies by location. The manufacturer's suggested price is $0.45.



Esther said:


> Dro,
> 
> denim, plaid or leather?



Denim all the way. It's sturdy, comfortable, and goes with practically anything.



loopytheone said:


> Why does chocolate taste so good if it makes me ill?



Because chocolate is the food of the Aztec gods, and they are a cranky bunch.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 28, 2014)

View attachment IMG_20140428_1928221.jpg


ALWAYS a penny short. 

dagnabit.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 29, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> View attachment 114288
> 
> 
> ALWAYS a penny short.
> ...



You made me laugh. You deserve rep, but alas I cannot provide.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2014)

What do you think the biggest mistake is that we as human beings make in life? 

Have you made it, and if so, what would you change if you could go back (or would you)?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2014)

Dromond said:


> You made me laugh. You deserve rep, but alas I cannot provide.



Proxy rep given


----------



## Dromond (Apr 29, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What do you think the biggest mistake is that we as human beings make in life?
> 
> Have you made it, and if so, what would you change if you could go back (or would you)?



I think we as humans focus on the wrong things. Money, power, influence, material goods, control, and so on. None of those things really matter, and the pursuit of them are the cause of everything wrong in the world.

And yes, I'm very much guilty of being so misguided. But I don't think I would go back and change anything. I've made a lot of mistakes, but I'm okay with myself. I can't imagine being someone else. He might be an asshole, and that would be unfortunate.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 29, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Proxy rep given




Awe Sookie Sookie Now!! I got my first Proxy rep. :wubu:

Dromond, can you predict a time line to when I'd be able to visit you and Micara?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2014)

I wish I could. I so want that to happen.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone rep Dro for the answer he gave me. I can't get him (yet). That was a difficult question, and a fabulous answer!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you know the muffin man?
Do you think he can upgrade to cupcakes someday soon?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> Do you know the muffin man?
> Do you think he can upgrade to cupcakes someday soon?



I've never met him personally, but I'm a fan of his work.

If the market demands it, I'm sure he will.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dro--Why is it that almost all of the good threads are in the BHM/FFA Forum?


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 30, 2014)

What do you think is the most important human virtue? 

If you could dictate that pizzas be made in a shape other than round/rectangular, which would you choose? And more importantly, why?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Dro--Why is it that almost all of the good threads are in the BHM/FFA Forum?



Because this is the best forum at the site.



Amaranthine said:


> What do you think is the most important human virtue?



That is deceptively deep question. First of all, you have to choose whose definitions you're going to use - or if you want to make up your own. Each religion has it's own list of virtues, philosophers since Classical times have expounded on the subject, and modern psychology has added another player to the game. That's a lot to choose from.

My answer draws from the Christian monk/philosopher St. Thomas Aquinas. Humanity is the most important virtue, with Aquinas bundling the concepts of love and kindness into the humanity virtue. Modern thinking has added "social intelligence" to the definition, but that wasn't a concept in Aquinas' day.



Amaranthine said:


> If you could dictate that pizzas be made in a shape other than round/rectangular, which would you choose? And more importantly, why?



Since I was enjoying a delicious pizza slice as I was pondering this question, I feel especially inspired to answer seriously rather than firing off a smartass reply. Round and rectangular are popular for a good reason: it is easy to divide them into roughly equal pieces for sharing. Wedge pieces for round, and square pieces for rectangular. I've seen other shapes of pizza, but they are inefficient. If I had to make a choice other than round or rectangular, I would say square shaped, as the square shape would also be efficiently subdivided by square slices. While a trapezoid shaped pizza would be amusing, it'd be hell to cut equally.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 30, 2014)

Why did God curse me with the pale pasty skin of my Irish heritage, but grant my brother the nicely brown skin and cheekbones of our Cherokee great grandmother? Also, why does he always want to go to the beach when we are on a family vacation?


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2014)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Why did God curse me with the pale pasty skin of my Irish heritage, but grant my brother the nicely brown skin and cheekbones of our Cherokee great grandmother? Also, why does he always want to go to the beach when we are on a family vacation?



God has a weird sense of humor. Your brother wants to go to the beach because he doesn't sunburn with his dark complexion. Whereas you probably look like a boiled lobster after 10 minutes. The Irish do not suffer direct sunlight well.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dromond said:


> God has a weird sense of humor. Your brother wants to go to the beach because he doesn't sunburn with his dark complexion. Whereas you probably look like a boiled lobster after 10 minutes. The Irish do not suffer direct sunlight well.



I once went to the ER for a sunburn because my bio dad forgot the sunscreen while we were at the beach. His then-wife was super angry.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 30, 2014)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I once went to the ER for a sunburn because my bio dad forgot the sunscreen while we were at the beach. His then-wife was super angry.



My joke doesn't seem funny now.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dromond said:


> My joke doesn't seem funny now.



It's still funny. I make jokes about my vampirism constantly.


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 1, 2014)

Who run Bartertown?


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2014)

The battery in my 3+ year old laptop is all but dead (lasts for about 10 minutes before it powers down, if it isn't plugged in). Should I just replace the battery, or get a new lap top?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Someone rep Dro for the answer he gave me. I can't get him (yet). That was a difficult question, and a fabulous answer!



Proxy Rep given!


----------



## Micara (May 1, 2014)

How's the moving going?


----------



## Dromond (May 2, 2014)

Cobra Verde said:


> Who run Bartertown?











Tad said:


> The battery in my 3+ year old laptop is all but dead (lasts for about 10 minutes before it powers down, if it isn't plugged in). Should I just replace the battery, or get a new lap top?



A new battery will probably cost as much or more than the laptop is worth. If you really like it, get the battery. Otherwise, I'd recommend buying a new laptop.



Fuzzy said:


> Proxy Rep given!



Thank you!



Micara said:


> How's the moving going?



Painfully. But making progress!


----------



## firefly (May 2, 2014)

Why are Shampoo and Conditioner (same amount, bottles opened the same same day, always used together) NEVER empty at the same time? (this does also refer to any other things which work as a duo). NEVER. *sigh*


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 2, 2014)

firefly said:


> Why are Shampoo and Conditioner (same amount, bottles opened the same same day, always used together) NEVER empty at the same time? (this does also refer to any other things which work as a duo). NEVER. *sigh*



Shampoo- lather, rinse, repeat
conditioner is used sparingly.. 

shampoo will always go quicker


----------



## agouderia (May 2, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Shampoo- lather, rinse, repeat
> conditioner is used sparingly..
> 
> shampoo will always go quicker



Unless you have really dry or naturally frizzy hair - then it's the other way around. You need tons of rich, intensive conditioner.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 2, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Unless you have really dry or naturally frizzy hair - then it's the other way around. You need tons of rich, intensive conditioner.



I have curly hair that frizzes, but I still use my conditioner sparingly. It creates dandruff. I buy deep conditioners that I use sparingly, but I also use olive oil mixed with honey. more nautral


----------



## Micara (May 2, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> I have curly hair that frizzes, but I still use my conditioner sparingly. It creates dandruff. I buy deep conditioners that I use sparingly, but I also use olive oil mixed with honey. more nautral



Argan oil works wonders for my hair. I use a vegan shampoo bar with cocoa butter and Argan oil.

Sorry Dro for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 2, 2014)

You have the opportunity to give a function to the useless male nipple. How would you make them not so useless?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 3, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You have the opportunity to give a function to the useless male nipple. How would you make them not so useless?



LOL at this question! Love it.


----------



## Dromond (May 3, 2014)

Ol Dro did not forget you. But he's very busy right now, and will get back to your questions on Monday. Dro, out.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 4, 2014)

What was your most awkward boner? (Every male has at least one story)

Wendy's Baconator, McDonald's Big Mac, and Burger King's Whopper are in a three way fight to the death. Who wins?

You have $100,000 to donate to any charity, who would you donate it to? 

What would you sell your soul for? 

Cats or dogs?

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 5, 2014)

If a man has an opinion, and his wife is not around to hear him, is he still wrong?

What would you do for a Klondike bar? 

If the BHM/FFA section of the forum had a scent, what would it smell like?

You're allowed to tattoo a warning label on your ex's forehead, what would it say?

What's your favorite work shift, first, second, or third? 

Am I asking too many questions?


----------



## Dromond (May 5, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Ol Dro did not forget you. But he's very busy right now, and will get back to your questions on Monday. Dro, out.



I'm back...



Micara said:


> Argan oil works wonders for my hair. I use a vegan shampoo bar with cocoa butter and Argan oil.
> 
> Sorry Dro for hijacking your thread.



I was away for the weekend. I can forgive it. 



Lil BigginZ said:


> You have the opportunity to give a function to the useless male nipple. How would you make them not so useless?



I would make them shoot lasers.



Lil BigginZ said:


> What was your most awkward boner? (Every male has at least one story)
> 
> Wendy's Baconator, McDonald's Big Mac, and Burger King's Whopper are in a three way fight to the death. Who wins?
> 
> ...



I can't recall any awkward boner stories. I must have blocked them out.

We all lose.

The Humane Society.

I have no soul.

Cats!

Neither. Root beer all the way.



Lil BigginZ said:


> If a man has an opinion, and his wife is not around to hear him, is he still wrong?
> 
> What would you do for a Klondike bar?
> 
> ...



A man is always wrong. Just ask any woman, she'll tell you.

I would pay money. But not very much.

Victory.

I'm gonna keep that one to myself.

I hate getting up early, but I also like having evenings free. So first shift wins.

There is no such thing as too many questions.


----------



## fat hiker (May 6, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Neither. Root beer all the way.



Another one! Welcome brother!


----------



## Dromond (May 6, 2014)

fat hiker said:


> Another one! Welcome brother!



A fellow root beer connoisseur? Then I should direct you to the following fine thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78032


----------



## MrSensible (May 7, 2014)

1) If you could wake up tomorrow with a new-found, fluent understanding of any language of your choice, which would it be and how would you utilize it?

2) What's the worst movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

Oh man, I completely forgot about this thread. :doh:



MrSensible said:


> 1) If you could wake up tomorrow with a new-found, fluent understanding of any language of your choice, which would it be and how would you utilize it?
> 
> 2) What's the worst movie you've ever seen?



1) I would choose American Sign Language. Since my hearing has gotten bad, it seems like that would be very useful.

2) It's so very tempting to say "Plan Nine from Outer Space," but I'll pass it by. The worst movie I've ever seen in the theater was "Treasure of the Four Crowns." It was an "Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark" ripoff and done very very poorly. It was shot in 3D, and it was so low budget there were only two crowns in the movie. They couldn't afford the others.


----------



## Esther (May 28, 2014)

Orange, Red or Green?


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

My favorite color isn't listed, but green is a secondary of it. So the choice is green.


----------



## firefly (May 28, 2014)

Why does penny from big bang theory doesn`t have a surname?


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

firefly said:


> Why does penny from big bang theory doesn`t have a surname?



That's something that has bothered me, also. The creators of the show take pleasure in knowing what her surname is, but never telling. It's irritating.


----------



## bayone (May 28, 2014)

What's that on the road, a head?


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

bayone said:


> What's that on the road, a head?



Your pun has pleased me. So much so I have no answer for it. Instead of an answer, you get rep.


----------



## MrSensible (May 29, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Oh man, I completely forgot about this thread. :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that's a great answer. I hadn't even considered ASL when I asked that question; freaking brilliant :happy:.

I haven't heard of the movie you're talking about, but going by that description, I think I may have to check it out. I love hilariously bad movies. Perhaps that's something for the unpopular opinions thread...


----------



## Dromond (Jun 1, 2014)

Dro can't answer questions if nobody asks questions.


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 1, 2014)

Have you ever been to the funeral home in Palatine (IL) with a miniature golf course in the basement?

It's been _ages _ but I'm so tickled to see it's still around.


----------



## Donna (Jun 1, 2014)

Dro, why is it when someone talks about bugs or spiders, I suddenly feel like I have bugs crawling on me even when there are no bugs in my proximity?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 1, 2014)

Why is it that no one ever mentions just how little time there is in the day to spend with your spouse once you finally get married?! Between work and the commute and the gym and both of us having a hobby or two (it's SO important to keep up with what makes you your own person after marriage, right?), it's just like... dinner, one TV show, bed. 

Yes, I'm whining.  I want more hours in the day, dammit.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 2, 2014)

Dmitra said:


> Have you ever been to the funeral home in Palatine (IL) with a miniature golf course in the basement?
> 
> It's been _ages _ but I'm so tickled to see it's still around.



I had no idea such a thing existed. Now I want to go visit!



Donna said:


> Dro, why is it when someone talks about bugs or spiders, I suddenly feel like I have bugs crawling on me even when there are no bugs in my proximity?



Your brain is an amazing thing. Since all signals are processed in the brain, the brain can use the memory of a signal to imitate it - which you then feel as if it were really happening. Someone talks about bugs, you remember how creepy it feels when a bug crawls on you, and your brain automatically supplies the sensation to go with the memory. Thanks, brain!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why is it that no one ever mentions just how little time there is in the day to spend with your spouse once you finally get married?! Between work and the commute and the gym and both of us having a hobby or two (it's SO important to keep up with what makes you your own person after marriage, right?), it's just like... dinner, one TV show, bed.
> 
> Yes, I'm whining.  I want more hours in the day, dammit.



That's life, sadly. You have to make time for the two of you. Just because you're married doesn't mean you can't go on dates with each other.


----------



## bayone (Jun 14, 2014)

You are trying to transport a wolf, a sheep and a large cabbage across a river. Why? What possible scenario would require you to travel with those three specific things? In a rowboat only large enough to hold yourself and one passenger?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 14, 2014)

Take the sheep first. The wolf won't eat the cabbage.
Come back empty.
Take the wolf next.
Since the wolf will eat the sheep, bring the sheep back across.
Leave the sheep, take the cabbage across.
Leave the cabbage, since we already established wolves don't like cabbage.
Come back empty.
Finally, take the sheep across.

That way, none get eaten.

As to why I'd be in such a predicament, I blame Obama.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 14, 2014)

What does it feel like to be a year older?

Many blessings on your birthday sir!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 14, 2014)

It feels like victory. Another birthday means another year survived. Here's to surviving this year!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 14, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Take the sheep first. The wolf won't eat the cabbage.
> Come back empty.
> Take the wolf next.
> Since the wolf will eat the sheep, bring the sheep back across.
> ...



Help! I can't rep Dro!


----------



## bayone (Jun 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I can't rep Dro!



There, I've done it for you.


----------



## MrSensible (Jun 15, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Take the sheep first. The wolf won't eat the cabbage.
> Come back empty.
> Take the wolf next.
> Since the wolf will eat the sheep, bring the sheep back across.
> ...



Damn, since the rep gods are frowning on me today, I'm going to let the above rep count for me as well, if you don't mind. Good stuff :happy:


----------



## Esther (Jun 16, 2014)

Repair my piece of shit laptop, or spend roughly twice the amount to buy a new laptop that will become a piece of shit in 3 years?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 16, 2014)

It depends on what you use the laptop for. If it's not meeting your needs now, get a new one. If it is meeting your needs, repair it. Beware that laptops are not long term investments. They have a life of about five years. How old is it?


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

What is your favorite accessory?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're asking, so I'm going to take it you mean fashion accessory. If that's not what you meant, I apologize.

The answer is I don't accessorize. But if I did, I'd buy a really nice brass cane. I'd trick it out with steampunk fiddly bits so it looks all retro-futuristic. Contrary to my normal nature, this is not a smartass answer. If I had the money, I'd really do this.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry - yes, meant fashion accessory. That would be an awesome cane!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 21, 2014)

Who would win in a fight between you and Tad in the following scenarios:
--A verbal fight.
--A fencing match.
--Arm-wrestling.
--Dance fight.
--A fight for one's right to party.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> Who would win in a fight between you and Tad in the following scenarios:
> --A verbal fight.
> --A fencing match.
> --Arm-wrestling.
> ...



Me - The odd Rickroll aside, Tad is just too nice to survive a verbal cage match with me.
Tad - It's hard to fence when using a cane.
Tad - I am weaksauce.
Tad - Any attempt to dance by me would have me flat on my large ass in seconds.
Tad - I don't party, so yeah. I'm boring as hell, really.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

Dromond said:


> .... I'd buy a really nice brass cane. I'd trick it out with steampunk fiddly bits so it looks all retro-futuristic. Contrary to my normal nature, this is not a smartass answer. If I had the money, I'd really do this.



If you are into steampunk DIY, you should check out this site: www.epbot.com - it is run by the lady who does the Cakewrecks blog - she and her husband are into doing cosplay and DIY projects for home as well - they really take the time to try to save as much money as possible along with making the items look fabulous and list their supplies/suppliers and often have tutorials - not all the posts are about these but there is enough that it's worthwhile. The site is worth checking out just for inspirational stuff.


----------



## bayone (Jun 21, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Tad - I don't party, so yeah. I'm boring as hell, really.



Perhaps you could fight for the right of others to party?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 21, 2014)

bayone said:


> Perhaps you could fight for the right of others to party?



I think there's a bible passage that says "There is nothing more honourable than laying the smackdown for the right to party of one's friends"


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2014)

Saisha said:


> If you are into steampunk DIY, you should check out this site: www.epbot.com - it is run by the lady who does the Cakewrecks blog - she and her husband are into doing cosplay and DIY projects for home as well - they really take the time to try to save as much money as possible along with making the items look fabulous and list their supplies/suppliers and often have tutorials - not all the posts are about these but there is enough that it's worthwhile. The site is worth checking out just for inspirational stuff.



That's great. Thank you!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2014)

bayone said:


> Perhaps you could fight for the right of others to party?





Sasquatch! said:


> I think there's a bible passage that says "There is nothing more honourable than laying the smackdown for the right to party of one's friends"



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk[/ame]


----------



## bayone (Jun 21, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think there's a bible passage that says "There is nothing more honourable than laying the smackdown for the right to party of one's friends"



Gospel of Matthew, right?


----------



## Esther (Jun 22, 2014)

Dromond said:


> It depends on what you use the laptop for. If it's not meeting your needs now, get a new one. If it is meeting your needs, repair it. Beware that laptops are not long term investments. They have a life of about five years. How old is it?



It's a three-year old Macbook Pro, and honestly it has been a complete dud this entire time. Screen shattered when I literally just touched it with my finger, keys falling off, now it's making horrific sounds. I'm debating repairing it because it was so damn expensive and I was hoping to get five years out of it.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 22, 2014)

Esther said:


> It's a three-year old Macbook Pro, and honestly it has been a complete dud this entire time. Screen shattered when I literally just touched it with my finger, keys falling off, now it's making horrific sounds. I'm debating repairing it because it was so damn expensive and I was hoping to get five years out of it.



Given all you've said about it, I'd dump it. Don't fall for the sunk cost fallacy. Cut your losses and get a better machine.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 23, 2014)

How is Mr. Cranky today?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 23, 2014)

Saisha said:


> How is Mr. Cranky today?



Mr Cranky is feeling not-cranky today, believe it or not. :happy:


----------



## Saisha (Jun 23, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Mr Cranky is feeling not-cranky today, believe it or not. :happy:



Yea  Very happy to hear that


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is fate such a twisted joker?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Why is fate such a twisted joker?



Because fate is fickle and has a sadistic sense of humor.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

Why did I wait so long to finally start hearing my own voice speaking above the din?


----------



## bayone (Jun 24, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Why is fate such a twisted joker?





You'll have to ask these gentlemen.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Why did I wait so long to finally start hearing my own voice speaking above the din?



Because you are only human.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is it that everytime you wnt to make a doctor's appointment, specially with a new doctor, the appointments are never gith away? They are always a month or two down the line?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Why is it that everytime you wnt to make a doctor's appointment, specially with a new doctor, the appointments are never gith away? They are always a month or two down the line?



I wish I knew. It's very frustrating.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2014)

Why do stores sell tops for £3 and plain leggings for £12?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Why do stores sell tops for £3 and plain leggings for £12?



That seems like a lot of money for leggings. My only guess is they hate their customers.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 24, 2014)

bayone said:


> You'll have to ask these gentlemen.



okay. i love you so much more now. :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 24, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Why is it that everytime you wnt to make a doctor's appointment, specially with a new doctor, the appointments are never gith away? They are always a month or two down the line?



Oo Oo oooo I can answer. Because if you're a new patient, they do a thorough introductory 'establish' type of appointment. They are lengthy and only so many are allotted each day. Normal doctors appts are usually scheduled between 15-20mins. New patient appts are usually 45mins. For insurance billings reasons, they have to be a certain amount of time so that the pay out is worth the benefit on the doctor's behalf. 


If you're an establish patient and it still takes a bit of time to get an appointment, it usually means one of the following:
A. They're an incredibly good doctor, with a great bed side manner, and a A LOT of good word of mouth compliments. These are the doctor's you want.

B. They are usually open to most insurance plans, including state care. A lot of private doctors can make a choice on which insurances they have contracted with/ through. Since "Obamacare" or Affordable health care act, A LOT of doctors are CHOOSING NOT to be contracted through a lot of insurances because they're just not getting paid. Unfortunate, but it's the truth. It's not a reflection of you or the doctor. It's a reflection of the overly wealthy insurance corporations that are making bank on insurance premiums. I could go more into it, but I don't want to attract the Hyde Park people and create a HUGE political debate. (Let's not talk about the extreme amount of addicted pill poppers who push their way in now that they all have insurance by affordable care act. I would say in my day 75% of the patients are narcotic/pain killer addicts. It's a sad, sad truth).


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 24, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Oo Oo oooo I can answer. Because if you're a new patient, they do a thorough introductory 'establish' type of appointment. They are lengthy and only so many are allotted each day. Normal doctors appts are usually scheduled between 15-20mins. New patient appts are usually 45mins. For insurance billings reasons, they have to be a certain amount of time so that the pay out is worth the benefit on the doctor's behalf.
> 
> 
> If you're an establish patient and it still takes a bit of time to get an appointment, it usually means one of the following:
> ...



yeah.. thank goodness I was didn't have to give up my health plan. but ugh! I wanted an appointment to see the doctor for back pain I have had for almost a month..and the nearest appointment is Aug 22nd...fml

Sorry to hijack your thread Dro.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 24, 2014)

A lot of doctor's offices will not advertise a "call list", but ask your physician about it. Also, it does NOT HURT to call back daily and see if there's been any cancellations. Seriously. We have patients that call back a few times a day just to see if they can get in. If it's important to you, you'll take it into your own hands to be seen. It also shows the physicians office that you take care of your health and have it at heart. As opposed to a pain management, pill seeker.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2014)

Threadjacks are inevitable. If questions get answered, I don't mind at all.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2014)

What do you think is the most interesting thing in this picture? Do you think Tad will like it?


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for posting that--I didn't realize the new book was out!

(there, that should make Dromond's job easier, lol)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2014)

Tad said:


> Thank you for posting that--I didn't realize the new book was out!
> 
> (there, that should make Dromond's job easier, lol)



I don't think you like that picture for the reason I had in mind, Tad.  Look more closely...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 25, 2014)

lol.. rick rolled.....


----------



## Goreki (Jun 25, 2014)

What's the best superpower?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't think you like that picture for the reason I had in mind, Tad.  Look more closely...



Most subtle Rickroll ever. :bow:



Goreki said:


> What's the best superpower?



You'd think this was purely a subjective subject, but if you think about it closely you'll realize it isn't. Many of the superpowers we think of require secondary powers to work properly. For instance, if you wished for super strength you'd tear your body apart the first time you tried to use it. Super strong muscles without super strong ligatures and skeleton adds up to instant (and fatal) body horror. You need some measure of invulnerability to go with that super strength. Okay, you think. Invulnerability is best. Uh, not really. You can't be vaccinated. You can't get blood tests. You can't have surgery. If you get sick or get cancer, you're screwed. Super immunity needs to go along with invulnerability before it doesn't suck. Okay then, what about super-immunity? Objectively speaking, this is a pretty good one. For you, at least. Not so much for everyone around you. Sure you'll never get sick or get cancer, but that just means you'll be history's most effective "Typhoid Mary." All the communicable diseases that will never bother you will use you as a transmission vector. I could go on and on.

In conclusion, I think superpowers are best left in comic books... although subjectively speaking I think telekinesis would be really cool...


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there any correlation between having a flat head and a flat tuchas?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of, and I have made it my life's work to study the female form. My data set is vast.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2014)

Hahahaha. Someone rep Dro for that, please.  Too funny.


----------



## tankyguy (Jun 26, 2014)

Dro:

What is the proper way to eat a large open sandwich/burger when served to you in a restaurant?


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 26, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Dro:
> 
> What is the proper way to eat a large open sandwich/burger when served to you in a restaurant?



I cannot wait for this answer. My social salvation is at hand! (or, ok, maybe not at _hand_?)

-----------------
Dro! Do you know what a crumpet is? I mean, I know you know it's something all English people (are supposed to!) eat, but....have you ever actually seen/eaten them?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 26, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Dro:
> 
> What is the proper way to eat a large open sandwich/burger when served to you in a restaurant?



First of all, it is not socially acceptable to smash your face into the sandwich and start gobbling. That is positively savage.

The proper way is with a knife and fork. The manly man way is to eat it with your hands, which is quite messy and socially devolved. Not as bad as smashing your face into the plate, but it's not what you would call a polite society thing to do. Utensils are your friends.



ODFFA said:


> Dro! Do you know what a crumpet is? I mean, I know you know it's something all English people (are supposed to!) eat, but....have you ever actually seen/eaten them?



Crumpets are not a thing here, and I can't recall ever having eaten one. I've seen pictures, of course, but I have no first hand experience with crumpets. Now I feel like my life is lacking. Where would I find a crumpet here? Hmm...


----------



## bayone (Jun 26, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Crumpets are not a thing here, and I can't recall ever having eaten one. I've seen pictures, of course, but I have no first hand experience with crumpets. Now I feel like my life is lacking. Where would I find a crumpet here? Hmm...



A crumhorn.A trumpet. A crumpet.

I think theyre called English muffins in Canada, and possibly in the US.


----------



## lille (Jun 26, 2014)

bayone said:


> A crumhorn.A trumpet. A crumpet.
> 
> I think theyre called English muffins in Canada, and possibly in the US.



I've had one and it was pretty different than an english muffin, at least the kind I had. Fluffier and less crunchy. Also the kind I had also had cinnamon, it was delicious. I can't for life of me remember where the heck my mom bought them though.


----------



## bayone (Jun 26, 2014)

lille said:


> I've had one and it was pretty different than an english muffin, at least the kind I had. Fluffier and less crunchy. Also the kind I had also had cinnamon, it was delicious. I can't for life of me remember where the heck my mom bought them though.



Oh, ok. It looked like a muffin in the photo.


----------



## lille (Jun 26, 2014)

bayone said:


> Oh, ok. It looked like a muffin in the photo.



Yeah, they looked similar but the taste and texture were different.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 26, 2014)

bayone said:


> Oh, ok. It looked like a muffin in the photo.



After I answered the question I googled it. Crumpets are made from batter and English muffins are made from dough. A pretty significant difference there.

Now scones and American biscuits ARE the same thing. The Commonwealthers can't wrap their heads around sausage gravy over scones. It doesn't compute for them.


----------



## lille (Jun 26, 2014)

Dromond said:


> After I answered the question I googled it. Crumpets are made from batter and English muffins are made from dough. A pretty significant difference there.
> 
> Now scones and American biscuits ARE the same thing. The Commonwealthers can't wrap their heads around sausage gravy over scones. It doesn't compute for them.



Wait what? Scones are sweet and have berries or chocolate chips or cinnamon in them. Biscuits are more salty and are delicious with cheddar cheese in them.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 26, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Now scones and American biscuits ARE the same thing.



I think scones are more sweet where biscuits are on the savory side. And yes, I admit there is nothing better than sausage pepper gravy over homemade buttermilk biscuits - any time of the day or night! :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2014)

Crumpets are definitely similar to but not the same as English muffins. 

Dro, I found some in Trader Joe's several months ago. You might try there.


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2014)

bayone said:


> I think theyre called English muffins in Canada, and possibly in the US.



I'm a fan of both, and they are very different, at least as sold around here. Crumpets are honestly more closely related to pancakes than to english muffins. If I have time later I'll see if we have some of both in the freezer and take pics.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, Dromond.

Your signature and some of your posts have give me the impression that you are something of a connoisseur of root beer, to put it mildly.

I once visited a Polish deli in San Antonio that sells homemade root beer that a lot of people apparently rave over, but the mug I had was lukewarm, flat, and extremely sweet. Is that how it's supposed to be? Maybe my tastes are too pedestrian, but I have always thought root beer was a form of soda and that soda should be i) cold and ii) well carbonated. I would truly like to know if I'm wrong, so I can learn to appreciate this worthy beverage (referring to root beer in general, not necessarily this particular example of it) better.

By the way, I have enjoyed reading this thread very much and am impressed :bow: with the cleverness of your answers. I would have been totally stumped by a lot of these questions.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 7, 2014)

Saisha said:


> I think scones are more sweet where biscuits are on the savory side. And yes, I admit there is nothing better than sausage pepper gravy over homemade buttermilk biscuits - any time of the day or night! :eat2:



Scones, at least as the Scots and Irish make them, are NEVER sweet - there's no sugar in the recipe at all! They are often more regular in shape than biscuits, in my experience, and more likely to be triangular (very Scots) or regular squares (more the Irish way). The only sweetness in them is if they have raisins baked in, which is an option, but not usual.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 7, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Hi, Dromond.
> 
> Your signature and some of your posts have give me the impression that you are something of a connoisseur of root beer, to put it mildly.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Dimensions and thank you for the compliments!

What you had was a hand made root beer that was poorly bottled. Also, root beer should NEVER be served warm. EVER. The ideal temperature for root beer is cooled to the point ice begins to form and served in a frosty mug. In short, you had a very poor root beer experience.

In theory, hand crafted (the true meaning) root beer should be the best. In theory. In practice, it's very difficult to do. I know, I've tried and failed. Root beer is a fermented beverage, and when made at home the carbonation is achieved by yeast action. That's why it's called root BEER. You're supposed to stop the brewing process before alcohol begins to form in quantity, but it's entirely possible to make a root beer that'll get you drunk. The traditional root beer flavors come from sassafras oil and sarsaparilla root, but there are hundreds of flavors possible with the addition of other ingredients. Unlike colas, which all taste much the same, root beer can come in vastly different flavor combinations. From the spicy (Gale's) to the cloyingly sweet (A&W), it's all root beer as long as the base flavors are present. Similar drinks are sarsaparilla (essentially root beer without sassafras) and birch beer (main flavor is birch oil).

When making your own root beer, the carbonation produced by yeast action is very easy to lose when you bottle it. It takes practice and skill to do it right.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 7, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Welcome to Dimensions and thank you for the compliments!
> 
> What you had was a hand made root beer that was poorly bottled. Also, root beer should NEVER be served warm. EVER. The ideal temperature for root beer is cooled to the point ice begins to form and served in a frosty mug. In short, you had a very poor root beer experience.
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you for the information. Perhaps I am woefully ignorant, but I never realized root beer production involved yeast fermentation. :doh: I guess I just assumed that the name was a way to give children and teetotalers a vicarious beer-drinking experience. 

I've never drunk root beer that was alcoholic, but it sounds interesting! I have worked with yeast for laboratory research purposes, but I doubt that I'm up to the challenge of making my own root beer. However, you've given me hope that there might be some good hand crafted root beer out there somewhere and that it would be worth trying again. :happy:


----------



## Saisha (Jul 7, 2014)

Dromond said:


> In theory, hand crafted (the true meaning) root beer should be the best.





MsBrightside said:


> Wow, thank you for the information.



Hi MsBrightside 

Reading all this reminds me that I drive by this place every so often - http://www.therootbeerstore.com/index.html - I think they have 300 types or something like that. Gonna have to stop in sometime 

Oh and new question for you Dromond:

You've most likely heard the theory that a man prefers to solve problems and a woman likes to share feelings about a problem - so my question is this - if a woman has the mindset to want to fix a problem and expresses it as such, how come she's looked at like she's got a sea anemone growing out of her head?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 7, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Wow, thank you for the information. Perhaps I am woefully ignorant, but I never realized root beer production involved yeast fermentation. :doh: I guess I just assumed that the name was a way to give children and teetotalers a vicarious beer-drinking experience.
> 
> I've never drunk root beer that was alcoholic, but it sounds interesting! I have worked with yeast for laboratory research purposes, but I doubt that I'm up to the challenge of making my own root beer. However, you've given me hope that there might be some good hand crafted root beer out there somewhere and that it would be worth trying again. :happy:



Fun historical fact: During prohibition, many brewing houses turned to making root beer. It was an easy step, as the same equipment used to brew beer is used to brew root beer. It became a competition of who could produce the most exotic tasting root beer while still preserving the soul of the drink. It's why today many craft beer breweries also have a line of root beers. Goose Island makes a darned fine root beer as well as being much better known for their line of beers.



Saisha said:


> Hi MsBrightside
> 
> Reading all this reminds me that I drive by this place every so often - http://www.therootbeerstore.com/index.html - I think they have 300 types or something like that. Gonna have to stop in sometime
> 
> ...



Stereotypes are horse hockey. There are differences between how men and women think, but the differences are not that significant. Nurture has more to do with the divide than nature does. Men and women who don't buy into the social programming of gender roles tend to display some traits stereotypically associated with the opposite sex. The reason why people look at her strange is because she's stepping outside her assigned gender role, and that's just odd. She should keep it up.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 10, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Fun historical fact: During prohibition, many brewing houses turned to making root beer. It was an easy step, as the same equipment used to brew beer is used to brew root beer. It became a competition of who could produce the most exotic tasting root beer while still preserving the soul of the drink. It's why today many craft beer breweries also have a line of root beers. Goose Island makes a darned fine root beer as well as being much better known for their line of beers.



Hmm...I really should have been more aware of some of these things, since I lived for 8 years in a city famous for its beer (St. Louis). :blush: Thanks again for the info. I'll have to keep an eye out for Goose Island root beer.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 11, 2014)

Have you ever made successful root beer? If so, was it delicious? 

Would this shirt be conducive to picking up BHM?


----------



## Dromond (Jul 11, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> Have you ever made successful root beer? If so, was it delicious?



No. :doh: I decided it was best left to professionals. 



Amaranthine said:


> Would this shirt be conducive to picking up BHM?



I can't predict other's reactions, but in my case it wouldn't. The shirt doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 11, 2014)

Dromond said:


> No. :doh: I decided it was best left to professionals.



I actually never thought it would be so difficult to make. Maybe this is something to research, so I can more fully appreciate the product. I tried a micro-brewery one called Virgil's that touted a bunch of botanicals...but it wasn't as good as I wanted it to be.



> I can't predict other's reactions, but in my case it wouldn't. The shirt doesn't appeal to me.



I'm pretty sure no one would be attracted to this shirt, but if someone could love me in spite of it, they'd be a keeper.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 11, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I tried a micro-brewery one called Virgil's that touted a bunch of botanicals...but it wasn't as good as I wanted it to be.



The people who brew Virgil's are afflicted with delusions of adequacy. It's a poor quality drink.



Amaranthine said:


> I'm pretty sure no one would be attracted to this shirt, but if someone could love me in spite of it, they'd be a keeper.



That's another matter entirely.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 11, 2014)

Dromond said:


> The people who brew Virgil's are afflicted with delusions of adequacy. It's a poor quality drink.



But have you tried their cream soda? I can't resist the stuff, so I'm going to rationalize it by saying that it's a simpler drink, and easier for them to do well. 

And last question! Do you think birch beer is underrated compared to root beer? (I don't get why it gets seemingly much less attention.)


----------



## Dromond (Jul 11, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> But have you tried their cream soda? I can't resist the stuff, so I'm going to rationalize it by saying that it's a simpler drink, and easier for them to do well.
> 
> And last question! Do you think birch beer is underrated compared to root beer? (I don't get why it gets seemingly much less attention.)



Virgil's cream soda is okay, but there are quite a few better out there.

Birch beer is definitely underrated. It's got more bite than root beer, birch oil having a sharper flavor than the roots and oils used in root beer. I like it.


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 12, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Virgil's cream soda is okay, but there are quite a few better out there.
> 
> Birch beer is definitely underrated. It's got more bite than root beer, birch oil having a sharper flavor than the roots and oils used in root beer. I like it.



I'm curious about birch beer now. May have to see if our local microbrewery has some. Most importantly, Is it good for making ice cream floats?


----------



## biglynch (Jul 13, 2014)

Now Im fairy sure the only Root beer I had was the AW brand. I really enjoyed it. It put me to mind of dandelion ad burdock (Im not sure if thats popular in the US) as it was sweet and slightly medicinal. When Im over what brand should I go for? Cream soda is addictive, and not easy to come by over hear either. I miss it.

On the subject of the top, while I like it (I like mad designs) if someone was to nap, awake and then catch a glimpse of a giant burger. A cant tell you how gutted they (I) might be that its not a real life burger. Your going to have to get used to cooking or ordering a lot of disappointment burgers.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 13, 2014)

Dmitra said:


> I'm curious about birch beer now. May have to see if our local microbrewery has some. *Most importantly, Is it good for making ice cream floats?*



Absolutely, yes.



biglynch said:


> Now I’m fairy sure the only Root beer I had was the AW brand. I really enjoyed it. It put me to mind of dandelion ad burdock (I’m not sure if that’s popular in the US) as it was sweet and slightly medicinal. When I’m over what brand should I go for? Cream soda is addictive, and not easy to come by over hear either. I miss it.
> 
> On the subject of the top, while I like it (I like mad designs) if someone was to nap, awake and then catch a glimpse of a giant burger. A cant tell you how gutted they (I) might be that its not a real life burger. Your going to have to get used to cooking or ordering a lot of disappointment burgers.



If you enjoyed A&W, you're in for a serious treat when in the states. A&W is fairly low quality root beer. "Mass market swill" is my preferred description of A&W. Of the brands you are most likely to find on store shelves in the US, *Stewart's* is best for root beer,* IBC* is best for cream soda. *Jones* is good for either. For more esoteric brands, I can recommend a lot but there is no guarantee you'll be able to find them on the shelf.

Edited to add: Avoid Barq's, Mug, and any store brand root beers. They're bad enough to gag a maggot off a gut wagon. If you ever run across *Goose Island* root beer, grab it. And if by some bizarre stretch of outlandish luck you find a brand called *Sprecher's*? Do NOT pass it by. Beg, borrow or steal the money to get a pack. It's so good you'll want to make sweet passionate love to the bottle it comes in.

I've tried Dandelion and Burdock, but didn't much care for it. Too medicinal for me. It might have been the brand, though. That stuff is damned hard to find over here.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 30, 2014)

What would you advise for someone to wear to a tech support interview when the weather is supposed to be hot? I have professional looking tops in blue and black that are lighter weight while the rest of my professional wardrobe is more meant for cooler weather or would be more appropriate once I've started working someplace and I don't want to wear a jacket. I've often heard that one should not wear blue to a job interview. What do you suggest?


----------



## lille (Jul 30, 2014)

Saisha said:


> I've often heard that one should not wear blue to a job interview. What do you suggest?


What? That's so weird. I've never heard that before.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 30, 2014)

Saisha, I'm not sure when your job interview is, but best of luck to you 

Dromond, when I visited my grandparents' house as a kid, my brother and I used to combat boredom by playing all of their old games like Tiddlywinks, Cootie, Concentration, Yahtzee, Battling Tops, Aggravation, Scrabble, Pick-Up Sticks, etc. They had this one game that I've never seen anywhere else: an old dice game from the 1950's called Skunk, which had little dice with pictures of skunks on one side. If you rolled skunks, you lost points. 

What kind of unusual board/dice/table-top games have you played? Also, have you ever thought about designing your own board game; and, if so, what would it be like? 

View attachment skunkgame2.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jul 30, 2014)

Saisha said:


> What would you advise for someone to wear to a tech support interview when the weather is supposed to be hot? I have professional looking tops in blue and black that are lighter weight while the rest of my professional wardrobe is more meant for cooler weather or would be more appropriate once I've started working someplace and I don't want to wear a jacket. I've often heard that one should not wear blue to a job interview. What do you suggest?



I don't have experience in this area, sadly. The main thing that comes to mind would be to not show decolletage. Without a jacket, pair your blouse with a lightweight camisole that covers the space between the girls. Regardless of what you see on TV, cleavage is NOT professional.

I've never heard the rule about blue colors. I don't get why it would matter.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 30, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Saisha, I'm not sure when your job interview is, but best of luck to you
> 
> Dromond, when I visited my grandparents' house as a kid, my brother and I used to combat boredom by playing all of their old games like Tiddlywinks, Cootie, Concentration, Yahtzee, Battling Tops, Aggravation, Scrabble, Pick-Up Sticks, etc. They had this one game that I've never seen anywhere else: an old dice game from the 1950's called Skunk, which had little dice with pictures of skunks on one side. If you rolled skunks, you lost points.
> 
> What kind of unusual board/dice/table-top games have you played? Also, have you ever thought about designing your own board game; and, if so, what would it be like?


I can't answer how many unusual games I've played because I've played so many. I prefer the weird and quirky offbeat games. Possibly the oddest board game I've played is a German game called Bohnanza. The name is a pun in English and German both, as "bohn" is German for "bean." The object of the game is to farm beans of various types. You score points by selling crops. Cards add a random element to your strategy, but the main point is being a bean farmer and shrewd trader. It's actually an addictive game, despite what it sounds like from my poor description.

When I was young, I loved to create game boards that tended to play like a grown up version of Chutes and Ladders. I made a set of Monopoly property cards based on my home town. Eventually my attention turned away from designing games to art, and the fiddling with board game ideas came to and end.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 30, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Saisha, I'm not sure when your job interview is, but best of luck to you



It was today and thank you. It went pretty good but I am not sure I want the position. They neglected to state it was rotating shifts, including night shift, and I really don't want to go back to that kind of schedule, especially when the pay isn't that great and no shift differential.



lille said:


> What? That's so weird. I've never heard that before.





Dromond said:


> I don't have experience in this area, sadly. I've never heard the rule about blue colors. I don't get why it would matter.



I know navy or dark blue is fine but I guess I should have stated my top is a brighter blue (was in a rush when I first posted). No worries about coverage. I dress very conservatively (tailored/classic lines) just about all time.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 30, 2014)

Saisha said:


> It was today and thank you. It went pretty good but I am not sure I want the position. They neglected to state it was rotating shifts, including night shift, and I really don't want to go back to that kind of schedule, especially when the pay isn't that great and no shift differential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blue makes you look weak. WEAK!
Wear dark with a red accent.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 30, 2014)

Saisha said:


> It was today and thank you. It went pretty good but I am not sure I want the position. They neglected to state it was rotating shifts, including night shift, and I really don't want to go back to that kind of schedule, especially when the pay isn't that great and no shift differential.


Ugh, shift work. Hopefully something better will come along soon.



Dromond said:


> I can't answer how many unusual games I've played because I've played so many. I prefer the weird and quirky offbeat games. Possibly the oddest board game I've played is a German game called Bohnanza. The name is a pun in English and German both, as "bohn" is German for "bean." The object of the game is to farm beans of various types. You score points by selling crops. Cards add a random element to your strategy, but the main point is being a bean farmer and shrewd trader. It's actually an addictive game, despite what it sounds like from my poor description.
> 
> When I was young, I loved to create game boards that tended to play like a grown up version of Chutes and Ladders. I made a set of Monopoly property cards based on my home town. Eventually my attention turned away from designing games to art, and the fiddling with board game ideas came to and end.



Did the bean farmer look like this? (see below)

Just kidding, it does sound like an interesting game. Without knowing much about it, it sounds vaguely similar to _Pit_ with its trading of various crop commodities. 

Aw, I love that you designed your own board games as a kid--some of us tend to lose that creativity as we get older, so I'm glad that you continued to develop your artistic side. That childhood love of board games is something we have in common, though. I spent hours playing board games in the garage with my brother and the neighborhood kids--I wish you had been one of them. 

View attachment lornegreene.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohnanza is fun!


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 13, 2014)

hi dro. a root beer question for you...

although it is not a beer...does root beer get 'skunky' if you get it warm? 

best regards.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 14, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> hi dro. a root beer question for you...
> 
> although it is not a beer...does root beer get 'skunky' if you get it warm?
> 
> best regards.



Root beer will indeed get skunky. That's why root beer is best served cold, frosted mugs are a great thing, and should be stored at close to freezing as possible after it has been opened. Warm root beer is vile tasting.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 1, 2014)

Dromond, 

This time instead of seeking information, I would like to ask you for a favor. (I don't believe this type of thing was specifically excluded when you started this thread, so I think there's a loophole to be exploited here. ) 

Would you pleeeease make a recording in the voice thread? *hands clasped pleadingly, accompanied by puppy-dog eyes* I would love to hear a voice from home, especially if its yours. :happy: 

I apologize if you've already posted one somewhere, but I couldn't find it in the thread on this board, at least. If it's somewhere else, please tell me where! 

By the way, I think a lot of the earlier vocaroo recordings on this board have expired; so if anyone else is reading this, please consider posting, too, even if you've already done so. (Yes, I am a little obsessed; thanks to fat9276 and you, Dromond, for such brilliant threads. )


----------



## Dromond (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never posted a voice clip, because I don't particularly like my voice. However, since you have come out and asked for a voice sample I will have to provide one. Now where did I put that microphone...


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 2, 2014)

Dromond said:


> I've never posted a voice clip, because I don't particularly like my voice. However, since you have come out and asked for a voice sample I will have to provide one. Now where did I put that microphone...



Thanks so much!! 
:bounce:


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2014)

And if you get really into the mood of sharing, don't forget that there is always this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71767


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks so much!!
> :bounce:



You're welcome!



Tad said:


> And if you get really into the mood of sharing, don't forget that there is always this thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71767



One step at a time, one step at a time.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dromond said:


> One step at a time, one step at a time.



Does someone need to triple dog dare ya? 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLZj3zOUZNs[/ame]


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 3, 2014)

Dro, how can I attract women?
I've been funny, I've been cool with the lines. Ain't that the way it's supposed to be?


#latenightposting


----------



## Dromond (Sep 3, 2014)

Stop chasing Jesse's girl. She's taken.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 20, 2014)

Dromond, I think we all know your opinion of the A & W root beer made nowadays , but what about the old Dog 'N' Suds drive-in "World's Creamiest" root beer?






My family used to take my brother and me sometimes to one near my grandparents' house, but I think they used to be all over central Illinois and were known for their coney dogs and root beer. Since I haven't tried a wide variety of root beers, I'm curious how it compares to others. 

P.S. I just realized recently that there is a root beer thread in the Foodie section of the forum, but you're the only person I know of who is knowledgeable about root beer and grew up in Illinois in the 1960's and 70's. 

P.P.S. Sorry for monopolizing your thread, but I really like it.  Also, it seems like you haven't posted much lately, and you've been missed!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 20, 2014)

The root beer thread in the foodie section is MY thread. I started it and have the most posts. 

As for Dog n Suds, I sure do remember them. The root beer was fantastic and the coney dogs were great, though I preferred the chili dogs. Sadly, the Dog n Suds you get today is a pale shadow of that former greatness.

Honestly, I haven't had much to say lately. I rarely post for the sake of posting, so when I don't have anything to say, I don't post. I apologize for making you sad.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 20, 2014)

Dromond said:


> The root beer thread in the foodie section is MY thread. I started it and have the most posts.
> 
> As for Dog n Suds, I sure do remember them. The root beer was fantastic and the coney dogs were great, though I preferred the chili dogs. Sadly, the Dog n Suds you get today is a pale shadow of that former greatness.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't had much to say lately. I rarely post for the sake of posting, so when I don't have anything to say, I don't post. I apologize for making you sad.



Thanks for the info about the root beer thread. Obviously, I need to take a closer look!

I think the Dog 'n' Suds near my grandparents' home closed in the 1980's, and I haven't been to any of their remaining locations. I'm sorry to hear that they're not as good these days; it was fun going there as a kid. :happy: 

I imagine the boards have a kind of ebb and flow about them and that some topics and posts may resonate with a person more than others. Or that there can be lots of other things that demand our attention. But it's always good to see your posts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2014)

Dro, I see in another thread that you don't like the term MILF.

Is it wrong of me to like it?


Oh and will you please post a picture of your bum already?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 21, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ....... *Oh and will you please post a picture of your bum already?*



I second this request. Do we need to put it to a vote?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dro, I see in another thread that you don't like the term MILF.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to like it?



I only care if I like the phrase or not. If you like it, that's fine.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh and will you please post a picture of your bum already?





ConnieLynn said:


> I second this request. Do we need to put it to a vote?



No, I don't think I will be doing that. Not every question gets a positive answer.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2014)

Above reply edited, because reasons.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2014)

Because what?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2014)

Reasons...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2014)

Huh? .


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2014)

Precisely.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 22, 2014)

O.k. then what about your elbows?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2014)

A picture of my elbows? Really?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2014)

You've got to give us something bub


----------

